# Advice needed - install Ethernet Port on back of Series 1



## baggsey (Jan 25, 2002)

I'm currently looking into installing an ethernet port to the back of my Series 1 to make the cachecard interface neater. There used to be a link to John Driver's website (no longer existing) on which ethernet port to buy, and how to drill/punch out a section of the rear plate to install the Ethernet port.

Can anyone point me to specific instructions on the ethernet port to buy and the specific tool I need to punch the correct size out of the rear plate?

Thanks!


----------



## mccg (Jun 18, 2002)

Cachecard is best.

some install instructions here:
http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/cachecard.html

I just have a short tail (used a 0.5m cable) out of the back through the fan hole like mentioned there.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Instead of a socket, you could use an ethernet coupler on the end:


These have an rj45 socket on either side.

That's what I supply free with cachecards nowadays - and finally received more stock today!


----------



## baggsey (Jan 25, 2002)

Chaps - thanks for the responses. I currently have the cachecard installed with a short tail out of one of the existing holes, and also use a female/female coupler as you suggest.
What I want is to have a much neater solution. I have purchased an RJ45 data connector from www.neutrik.com (see picture), which I wish to install in the back plate of the TiVo in the space above the phone connector, so that I have a flush ethernet socket on the back of the TiVo.

Steve Conrad's site has a defunct link to John Driver's site where there used to be detailed instructions on how to drill/punch out the appropriate shape, and which tools to use.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

If you drill or saw the case then be careful you don't magnetise the case - drill slowly (oil will help to keep it cool) and/or run a demagnetiser over it afterwards (obviously make sure you remove your mobo before going anywhere near a demagnetiser!). Punching would be better but you'll need the right tools.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Why would it be a problem if the case was magnetised?


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

baggsey said:


> Steve Conrad's site has a defunct link to John Driver's site...


Using archive.org I found this link to the article in question.

There's no pictures, but hopefully it might help.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

BrianHughes said:


> Why would it be a problem if the case was magnetised?


Why does your credit card stop working after you place a magnet on the magnetic strip / chip?

p.s. love the sig


----------



## baggsey (Jan 25, 2002)

qwiki said:


> Using archive.org I found this link to the article in question.
> 
> There's no pictures, but hopefully it might help.


Thanks very much for locating this page - it's what I was looking for. I've ordered what I hope is the appropriate Q Max hole punch to go with the neutrik ethercon RJ45 feedthrough port, and will give the instructions a try.


----------

